
130M at Risk of Fraud After Massive Leak of Indian Biometric System Data - denzil_correa
http://gizmodo.com/130-million-at-risk-of-fraud-after-massive-leak-of-indi-1794856154
======
I_am_neo
A system with so much biometric data would make "murder by remote" much more
efficient wouldn't you say?

